# Placidochromis Jalo Reef



## zeusjuice (Apr 26, 2012)

I got him from a local breeder because he couldn't find any females for him. Anyone know anything about Placidochromis Jalo Reef? I checked the species profile and he is listed as peaceful. Seems to be a pretty cool fish I love the subtle greenish aqua tint around the lips and jaw. that angle really didn't do him justice, he really has that nice blue all the way down his side. I chose him over an electric blue ahi because of his lower aggression factor. thanks for looking and if anyone knows anything about this species of fish I would love to hear it.


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

My jalo has more yellow on fins. They are peaceful and love to sift sand


----------



## zeusjuice (Apr 26, 2012)

good deal, peaceful is what I am looking for.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The Placidochromis Jalo is a great fish. They make an ideal candidate for an all male tank. Sometimes they can be a little intimidated (which can inhibit them from showing full color) but overall, they color up and hold their own in the tank.


----------



## sbossung (Jan 3, 2011)

Agreed, mine are very peaceful, and sift sand a ton. I be he will color up more as he get's used to his new environment. 

Scott


----------



## Frigid Blue (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice fish you have there  Sorry to burst your bubble, but what you have isn't a Placidochromis jalo, but a Copadichromis azureus. Either way, both fish are gorgeous :fish:


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Frigid Blue said:


> Nice fish you have there  Sorry to burst your bubble, but what you have isn't a Placidochromis jalo, but a Copadichromis azureus. Either way, both fish are gorgeous :fish:


Why do you think this?
Fish in the pic has yellow dorsal stripe, yellow at distal end of dorsal fin, yellow tail...all things azureus don't possess but jalo do...
Just sayin' looks like a Jalo to me.


----------



## Frigid Blue (Feb 12, 2011)

I do agree that azureus lack the yellow fins, but the jalos tend to be a lighter shade of blue. They also lack the faint black spot on the shoulder that is a telltale sign of a Copadichromis, and have a rounder snout.


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

The Plac. Jalo Reefs I had showed more yellow as well. Here are some pics of mine. The camera flash made the blue look more iridescent than it appeared to the naked eye but they were very beautiful fish. One thing I noticed on mine were very dark lips.


----------



## Chopper Patrol (Sep 6, 2017)

This is a picture of my male.


----------



## MrJones (May 28, 2021)

Placidochromis Jalo Reef about a year old


----------

